# الأرشيف > جامعة الملك سعود > توصيف مقررات > النظام الجزائي(1) >  النظام الجزائي(1)

## د.شيماء عطاالله

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته* 
*النظام الجزائي(1)* 
*مفردات مقرر النظام الجزائي (1).*
*توزيع درجات المادة (100).*
*توزيع المقرر علي أسابيع الدراسة.*
*مراجع مادة النظام الجزائي (1).* 
*اضغط هنا لتحميل الملف*
** 

*---------------------------------------------*
*http://faculty.ksu.edu.sa/shaimaaatalla*

----------


## نداء الحق

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شكرا دكتورة شيماء ............ الله يعطيك العافية

----------


## محمد السعيد حسن

السلام علبكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الزميلة العزيزة الدكتورة شيماء عطا الله لقد سعدت بإشتراكى بالمنتدى الخاص بكى وأرجو أن تتم الاستفادة لجميع المشتركين بالمنتدى من القيمة العلمية القانونية به 
وتقبلى تحياتى وجميغ المشتركين 
د . محمد السعيد

----------


## m_yehia_2006

للأسف فعلاً الملف تالف ولا يعمل يا دكتوره شيماء . رجاء كل من عنده النظام الجزائى السعودى ارساله لى على الايميل الخاص m_yehia_2006@yahoo.com

----------


## محامي الرياض

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------

